# Oval or King ?



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a general question to put out. We are presently expanding our hobby shop to once again carry, and race slot cars. We currently have our steel HO track 105-foot road course. I am looking to either add a king track OR a 1/24 scale oval. My question is from a practical standpoint I see clubs racing on the oval all sorts of different classes. I do not go into other slot shops and see anyone racing the kings. Sure they’re nice and once in a while hold some nice races. But for the beginner and an every week club race, which do you, think would attract more racers an oval or a king? 

Thanks for your input


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Go with a King. An oval would get boring.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

A hillclimb could be a middle of the road compromise.


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*king or oval*

Go with a tri-oval with a roadcourse in the middle, 2 tracks in one.I ran on one in King NC. We ran 2 races one on the oval then the roadcourse afterwords. What a blast, there was an adapter they would use to run the roadcourse using the whole track.
gary


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Freddie,

Look up Lucky Bob's Raceway in Milwaukee, Wi and check with him. I'm sure he could tell you which track or tracks he would recomend as he has many different ones. He changes his up quite a bit as the seasons run.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Kings take up too much room... 25x50ish that is just the track foot print so add 3ft all the way around it, it takes alot of room which = $$. Depending on the Oval they can take up lots of room also what ever the foot print is add 3ft all the way around it too. Hillclimb is the choice i would make because you get more running ft in less space, 16x40 you get around 150ft and it can go against a wall and in a corner so the around the track room is less. If you have room for a King then I would get a small Oval and a Hillclimb instead and it would not take up as much room. Best of Luck.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Anyone?*

I've never seen a hillclimb in a commercial setting. Anyone have a link or pic of what that looks like? Sounds interesting. nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There's a pic of a hillclimb on this site:

http://www.slotcarsforever.com/tracks.htm

I agree with SCSHobbies. Ovals and triovals are actually quite popular and fun. Kids, Moms, and Dads take to them easily and they work well for rentals. Racing on a 6 or 8 lane oval, however, can be Pure Carnage. Hillclimbs are versatile and space efficient. I'd love to see a hillclimb in HO scale.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the imput guys. I was thinking of a Hill blimb, I still am thinking of either a 4 corner oval, or an tri oval. Or if I can find a nice track to fit in a 40 foot by 18 foot foot print I will be good.


----------



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

Freddie,

I would maybe consider an oval. Both Mark's Model World in Canton and Rt.93 Raceway in Akron have a pretty strong group of 1/24th scale oval racers.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I have to move. :freak: rr


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well guys it looks like I am just going to build a Tri Oval like the one Lucky Bob's has. Its cool and a bit different. We will have our steel HO track and the Tri Oval for the start of next year.:woohoo:
I will look for a hill climb and possibly a King just as a nice to have track. Thank you for everyone's input:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Freddie, can you give us some insight into the "steel HO track."


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

There were only 4 ever built. It is an 105 foor road course VERY nice. What is nice about it we were running stock 440's with rubber tires on it in 4.5 sec. Its very unique. I will get a pic of it and post it. I just need to dig through my old pics for it. You can basicly run RO speeds with a stock car. Great fun very cheep :thumbsup:


----------

